# la pavoni cost/ which model?



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

hey all,

so Im rather taken by the la pavoni euro and was really considering a gaggia classic also. Ive found a la pavoni on ebay close to me and have offered 188 GBP without shipping. I believe its the newest model. How does this sound to you all?

Id also be interested in hearing what people would recommend, am I better looking at older one? I was initially considering the older premillenium as I didnt like the sound of a plastic/sleeve/liner and plastic piston, but with this newer machine being close by Im considering this one. Honestly Im not liking the sounds of a plastic piston and the sleeve/liner but what do I know? Ive heard it helps with thermal issues too. Anyway what Im asking really is, is there a better model to be looking for?

I quite like the "process" of making coffee so would seem to fit. When i originally bought myself a cheaper model gaggia and an electric grinder, I started to miss a hario and an aeropress. Life seemed so simple then







Noise and ability to fix would be another plus to my mind. This really is quite the rabbit hole.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi woop woop

Both the older and newer Pav make great coffee - there were several modifications over the year even pre millennium models have a Teflon piston from 1994 on - the post model 2000 was designed to have less heat retention with a Teflon piston and cylinder - better at not overheating - the other difference is a slightly bigger basket 53mm - that's a good thing. If you can get it for under £200 you have done well.

either model are good pre and post - even if it needs new seals they are easy to fit.


----------



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

okay thats great to hear







Excited now........ love your rebuild thread by the way. Ill send on pics when I have it


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Woop - just a tip - if its a black base and it needs refinishing - get it powder coated - the gloss spray paint on mine is a little fragile -I need to get mine powder coated now - all part of the leaving curve.

Of course if you do yours we want a full thread about it as well


----------



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

Was just talking to the seller there and turns out its less than 2 years old so hopefully wont need too much work. Yep its black base I can already see it not being the only one I own, enjoy taking things apart too much. Its the putting back together Ive an issue with







Some lovely "retro" looking colors out there. The black base is a bit meh


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with the black base bit it is mehh woop. when you get close to it you find its black metallic woop - well the pre mil ones were woop, the very early pavs with bronze or light green metallic look fantastic woop.

Sorry but woop is a great choice for a forum name - I wish I had thought of it!

Re the seals - if its only 2 years old I would leave the seals alone - however to remove the base for a respray you will need a new boiler seal.

cheers Jim


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like a good buy. Nothing wrong with the Millenniums, and I don't have big overheating problems with mine tbh. You do need a better grinder than what you'd use for a Classic though to get the best out of a La Pavoni, not essential but it helps.


----------



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

ha, Thanks Jimbojohn55! Its been with me a while now. Always a little miffed when somebody else has registered it and I have to be woop1, Doesnt feel right







What would you recommend as something I must do to the euro?

Hmmm yeah. I realise its bit of a rabbit hole alright. I think theres a bit of an accepted compromise with it which is no bad thing. I mean sure, I could have a PID and theres temp issues etc etc. Theres something appealing to me about the simplicity of how it works, working around the weaknesses of the machine and the manual nature of it.....Guess its the chemex type appeal just.... maybe shinier? Now with that bull out of the way as much as I want a ROK grinder, Ill be getting a mazzer eventually. Oddly, the guy I bought my electric grinder off had a la pavoni paired with it for a year or two so couldn't be terrible.

Are they quieter than most espresso machines? Theres an awful rattle off my current machine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi woop - glad your enjoying it

can you define rattle? - is it the handle ?

Re mods - I would leave the Teflon piston as standard - the base you could get powder coated in a colour you like - the handles and knobs look good in wood, but be aware they are expensive to buy, I was planning on making my own but have struggled to find the right size brass insert for the boiler knob.


----------



## woop (Jan 6, 2017)

sorry, by rattle I meant my old gaggias pump.

It does have a problem however in that its leaking where the base meets the boiler.....bit concerned about it tbh. Easy fix? This may be connected but the handle is slightly not in line with the base which I can only assume occurred from turning the portafilter too strongly.....maybe the torsion wore the seal? The portafilter needs to be almost touching the boiler area in order to seal. Its currently cooling so I can take it apart and inspect it.

EDIT: tamper proof torx! GAH!

La pavoni has shown me that my grinder needs new burrs too


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the boiler seal replacement is a must- any leak and your electrics are dangerous, it can also knacker the boiler apparently!

re the torx tamper proof screw - just find a small screwdriver and jam it in and twist

to tighten the big boiler nut - you need a three legged oil filter wrench like this - https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke-cht719-two-way-three-jaw-oil-filter-wre/?da=1&TC=GS-040810719&gclid=CM7-rO65mtMCFUwz0wodJ_wERg


----------

